# You have to start somewhere...



## KingGlamis (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey all, I'm pretty new to this forum but am a pretty big flashlight nut (my wife thinks I'm crazy ). The pic below is a portion of my collection. I have many more lights in my motorhome, but I don't store it at my house so I couldn't include all of those lights in my pic. The DeWalts are pretty pricey, but most of the rest are pretty cheap. But reading this board has motivated me to buy a couple of "good" lights, and hopefully even do a few project lights that I build myself.

Anyway, this is my "home" collection. I don't have any issues when the power goes out during a storm.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 16, 2007)

I count twenty. Hope they're not all in the wrong place when the power goes out.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jun 16, 2007)

greenlight said:


> I count twenty. Hope they're not all in the wrong place when the power goes out.


 
I keep them all over the house, in places where I could find easily in the dark. So I'm never too far from a flashlight.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 16, 2007)

Those flexible looking things on the left are your three rechargeable 18V lights, right?


----------



## willrx (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jun 16, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Those flexible looking things on the left are your three rechargeable 18V lights, right?


 
Yes, from DeWalt. Great work lights.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 16, 2007)

If your wife thinks you're crazy now I would hate so see what she thinks once you get a "good" flashlight. Once you get a "good" flashlight in your hands you are going to want a "better" one and so on. This is how the addiction escalates. :naughty: Have fun! :twothumbs


----------



## KingGlamis (Jun 19, 2007)

Oddjob said:


> If your wife thinks you're crazy now I would hate so see what she thinks once you get a "good" flashlight. Once you get a "good" flashlight in your hands you are going to want a "better" one and so on. This is how the addiction escalates. :naughty: Have fun! :twothumbs


 
Yeah I know. Just bought a decent light on Sunday and she complained about the price. The addiction has hit full-throttle.


----------



## defusion (Jun 19, 2007)

best cure is to buy the best one you can imagine, then you won't look at the "lesser" ones too much anymore.
only thing you need to worry about then though, is that you start wanted the best in all categories (factory incan, modded maglite, HID, edc-able LED, edc-able incan, multi emiter high powered LED, edc-able HID?, etc, etc, etc).
oh yeah, and when you've been there, done that, the addiction start all over again with lasers and such. building your own stuff is an option aswell. there are but few flashaholics with the nececary budget for such activities, but if done right, you can even get money out of it by selling your stuff!

i know there's plenty here that obtained skills from their hobby, and are making a profit out of it.


----------



## Cuso (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok , now start adding some aluminum and Ti to that collection....:naughty:


----------

